# 2006 GTO Suspension



## LTEMUP 6 (Dec 31, 2013)

I recently bought a 2006 GTO with only 1700 miles on it. Ive put about 2500 miles on it over the last 3 months. The one thing ive noticed that i dont like is the suspension. When making a sharp turn out of a tight spot there is some clunking noise from the front it sounds like. Also, the rear end seems to sag and when traveling at a high rate of speed if i go over any kind of raise in the pavement my car really goes up and down and one time i even heard my exhaust tips scrape. The car is great and a blast to drive I just dont like the suspension at all. What are some solutions to fix the sub par suspension on this otherwise beastly machine?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Many solutions here:


----------



## ppxstnr (Mar 7, 2012)

*susp*

Radius Rod Bushing and strut bushings and bearings are a must. Sounds like end links may need some help also. Contact some one like Andy at Kollar. He'll be able to help you.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Pedders, Kollar Racing...sorry I don't have any Illinois connections for suspension work...hopefully more will chime in here on what they used and where they got it...

Pedders is from Australia and sometimes works with GM-Holden on these cars...their parts are really expensive and who knows when you'll get the parts unless you can find someone with them in stock which is unlikely at this point I think...Pedders offers different packages depending on what you want to do...

Kollar Racing can get you the parts but I think you need to contact them and I don't believe they offer packages like Pedders but should be able to set you up...

Welcome...interesting to hear someone with so low mileage but some mileage...pics when you can please...

Bill


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

well, I guess Andy and Kollar DO offer some packages...

Results for 04-06 PONTIAC GTO

Pedders

GTO Suspension Maintenance

Bill


----------



## boosted6.0gto (Nov 16, 2013)

A lil off topic but holy crap that's insanely low mileage!!! Where did you find a car like that?


----------



## NucciGOAT (Dec 10, 2013)

Just to let everyone know Pedders USA is filing for bankruptcy after being sued by the real peddars in Australia. Your not going to be able to get peddars much anymore, and IMO it was over priced any ways. 

As said Kollar racing has a good deal of bushings and packages, as does Maryland speed. They actually have sales going on for bushings right now. Sounds like your rear springs and shocks collapsed. It happens a lot on these cars. I'd look into getting new ones. And as said radius rod bushings, subframe bushings and some control arm bushings. 

The three manufacturers for bushings are lovells, BMR, and white line. I just put in radius rod bushings today. Took 35 minutes from jacks up to down. Makes a big difference. Cuts down weight transfer on braking and up shifts a lot.

Here's a pic of the new BMR's installed. 










Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The thread starter hasn't been back since the day he started this thread.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

NucciGOAT said:


> Just to let everyone know Pedders USA is filing for bankruptcy after being sued by the real peddars in Australia. Your not going to be able to get peddars much anymore, and IMO it was over priced any ways.


Actually Pedders USA was forced into Chapter 7 Bankruptcy by Pedders Au.... anyone with an outstanding order should cancel the CC transaction ASAP.

Red bits can still be sourced via Summit Racing;
http://www.summitracing.com/search/.../brand/pedders-suspension?GroupBy=ProductName

That said, Andy at Kollar Racing has what you need and is outstanding to deal with.


----------



## boosted6.0gto (Nov 16, 2013)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Actually Pedders USA was forced into Chapter 7 Bankruptcy by Pedders Au.... anyone with an outstanding order should cancel the CC transaction ASAP.
> 
> Red bits can still be sourced via Summit Racing;
> http://www.summitracing.com/search/.../brand/pedders-suspension?GroupBy=ProductName
> ...


Wow that's crazy. Their website is still up like nothing is going on.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

boosted6.0gto said:


> Wow that's crazy. Their website is still up like nothing is going on.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Yea, its nuts. I would steer clear of the PeddersUSA site for anything beyond research. If you check the WMS site they're not even showing much in the way of Pedders parts for our GTO's..... and they have always been one of the best Pedders dealers in the country.


----------



## lscha0s (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks guys I was looking for the same info.


----------



## Ross61 (Jan 27, 2014)

Pedders USA out of business? Now that sucks.

In 2008 I put a Street II package in mine along with other parts. Some here may say the Pedders stuff is priced too high. Install everything in a car and opinions may change. 

Options for these components can be found from Rock n Sand and also Haddad Motorsports.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

NucciGOAT said:


> Just to let everyone know Pedders USA is filing for bankruptcy after being sued by the real peddars in Australia. Your not going to be able to get peddars much anymore, and IMO it was over priced any ways.
> 
> As said Kollar racing has a good deal of bushings and packages, as does Maryland speed. They actually have sales going on for bushings right now. Sounds like your rear springs and shocks collapsed. It happens a lot on these cars. I'd look into getting new ones. And as said radius rod bushings, subframe bushings and some control arm bushings.
> 
> ...


Did you need a front end allignment after that install??


----------

